# Bookstop says, "Electronic Echoes is up an running!"



## BookStop (Mar 31, 2009)

Check it out! It's my hubby's site, complete with temporary banner at the top drawn by Wade himself. (Wybren, I know, will appreciate the art) Wade will be updating things slowly, as well as adding to it when he gets a chance. If you have suggestions for him, please feel free to voice them. You can email him from the site or post here. (He's a frequent Chrons-Lurker)

Wade's Worlds

Wade wrote a book a few years back that has since lapsed out-of-print, but he is re-publishing it himself on Kindle soon. You can read an excerpt on the site.

I love the short stories; The Hair of the Dog that Bit You , _Freelancer _, and Expediting Bob are my favorites.


----------



## mygoditsraining (Mar 31, 2009)

Couple of suggestions for your hubby on this one:

1) for the longer sections of text, especially the stories and sample chapter, black on white is way easier on the eyes.  Making the stories available as .pdf downloads as opposed to single pages lets you know how many people are actually downloading them and if you use a stat tracker tool, you can see who has downloaded what based on their IP. 

2) if he wants to release work this way to spread word of mouth, he should assert copyright on either a page linked off the main site, or in footnotes.  Protecting your own work depends on you letting others know about that protection; you simply can't assume that copyright is asserted without stating it. 

Personally, I took Cory Doctorow's lead, and made use of the free-to-use Creative Commons licence as a legal base to mark my work with, making it free to share, some rights reserved.

Best of luck to your husband on the eBook route, and his next piece of work.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the white on black text either and I hadn't even considered copyright issues. Good suggestions, thanks.


----------



## Porridge Beast (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't like it. His banner looks like cheesy childrens art, while my artwork looks one million times better (and I spent all day trying to draw a better one)! Bookstop, would you care to recommomend that he take my *suggestion* and post good art?


----------



## BookStop (Apr 1, 2009)

Wade has been informed that his art mightn't be to everyone's tastes and he has already redone the entire site. Check out the new background courtesy of our very own Wybren - it's brilliant - and MGIR, you'll appreciate the copyright page. 

Wade has his own opinions about art, see, and, PB, he didn't care for my art either. Hrumph!


----------



## ctg (Apr 1, 2009)

Bookstop, please don't get me wrong but I lolled at the background picture. The best bit is when you click the link and the text cuts the body half and leaves those manic eyes staring at you. It was just


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 2, 2009)

Wade's pun-filled self-description seems to have disappeared in the site-change.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 2, 2009)

I've done some website design (I hate doing it, btw) and several of my own sites for work crap. 

So, from a nonpro pov:

Black on gray text is ok, but I actually prefer white on black. Its also better for the eyes, but this is good too. 

I definetly like that he has stuff to read on there, a lot of sites don't have actual stuff to read, just stuff saying you should read it, so thats a bonus. Also, I like how he puts real stuff (damage deposits) in his stories. That's pretty cool, and also hard to do, for me anyways, since I don't actually live in the real world (by choice--or insanity).

He should try to incorporate different background art for each page, or a small blown up portion of the same art for each page. But, I personally like the art, I think its done well. An idea would be to take a part of the art already there, like the dude's head, and blow it up, or the wheel or different parts of the background for different parts of the site. Thats just an idea. 

The text is way to big for my tastes, but half the world likes giant text and the other half hates it. 

I like his short stories and their tag lines, well done.

If he doesn't have anything to put in the downloads link, he shouldn't put a downloads link. This is the one big irritation of mine, clicking on a downloads section and there's nothing to download! Argh! LOL. 

LOL Wade is a witty one, ain't he! (copyright section, I laughed).

All in all, I think he did a pretty good job with his site. 

It also says to email him and tell him what I'm wearing. I'm just going to put it here: brown Tshirt with a dragon on it and my baggy stretchy jeans with embroidered birds on them. And a hair tie. And that would about cover it. 

And, I really want to click on the site and hear WAYNE'S WORLD PARTY TIME WAYNE'S WORLD PARTY TIME WAYNE'S WORLD PARTY TIME LOL---perhaps he could karoake it with Wade's instead of Waynes?


----------



## BookStop (Apr 2, 2009)

Great suggestions there, DG 

Ursa, funny neither Wade nor I noticed he'd left that bit out, an oversight he'll likey rectify this eve - try not to be beary disappointed.


----------



## mygoditsraining (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, very funny copyright section. 

(_raises hand hesitantly_) but it doesn't link back to the main page - the top menu is missing


----------



## BookStop (Apr 2, 2009)

That's weird, it does on my computer.??? Do all the other pages link properly?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like the site.......the colours are fine by me (not sure if my Red/green problem helps or hinders) it looks like one of theose old Harry Harriosn covers. Does 'Expediting Bob' go any further? I want to read more....

ps: see above. Worked fine on my computer, everything was there and linked back,  no problem.


----------



## Dave (Apr 2, 2009)

Does this mean that my 'hard' paperback copy of _Echos..._ will one day be worth something to collectors?


----------



## BookStop (Apr 2, 2009)

Boneman, *Expediting Bob* is set in the *Electronic Echoes of the Mind* universe, so perhaps you would enjoy the book. The paperback copies are out-of-print, but you might be able to pick one up secondhand from Amazon - that would likely be very inexpensive. Kindle version comes out soon, and I imagine Wde will make the entire book available for other ebook versions once he figures the best way to do it.

Oh, Dave, you crack me up


----------



## Wybren (Apr 12, 2009)

I think he has done well with it.

 Perhaps the person who did the art could do some more images...


----------



## BookStop (Apr 13, 2009)

What a lovely idea, Wy! I'll have to contact her and ask. It would kind of be neat if she had a whole page even, assuming she'd be up for it of course.


----------



## Wybren (Apr 13, 2009)

Perhaps she could do a few different scenes from the book even, to provide for backgrounds etc. I notice you have a new image up on the excerpt page too


----------



## BookStop (Apr 13, 2009)

I would love that. Wade absolutely loves all the pics you've done so far, well, the partials that you've sent - he's got one on his laptop background too. I got the complete one already but Wade's not home yet to see it. I put it on my desktop backgroud


----------



## Wybren (Apr 13, 2009)

really? That is very cool! I was pretty happy with how the almost finished one turned out, once I had worked out how to fit it all together. I still want to tweek it alittle but I am happy so far.


----------



## BookStop (May 2, 2009)

Kindle version is available, so if you know anyone with a Kindle, and iphone, or an ipod touch...

Amazon.com: Electronic Echoes of the Mind: Wade Kimberlin: Kindle Store


----------



## Wybren (May 2, 2009)

Wow it is really up there! looks good


----------

